

HackBCA: A High School Hackathon - jzone3
http://blog.hackbca.com/post/65747958237/hackbca-a-high-school-hackathon

======
zatkid123
Great idea! I'm looking forward to attending

------
vral
woah, this looks awesome. finally something aimed at high schoolers in the
nj/nyc area

